# Welche Method Feeder-Körbe sind die besten?



## Kirmizz (27. Februar 2016)

Hi,

habe schon verschiedene Method Feeder-Körbe durchprobiert, und oft gibt es Probleme damit, dass z.B. ein Boilie, im Korb angeboten in den nach innen ragenden Verstrebungen hängen bleibt bzw. dort festklemmt. Gibt es da vielleicht neue Entwicklungen oder empfehlenswerte Modelle?

Gruß

Kirmizz
*
*


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Method Feeder-Körbe sind die besten?*

Ich packe grundsätzlich das Futter auf den Korb, leg das Vorfach drüber und knete noch eine dünne Schicht Futter drüber, so dass der Köder nicht auf dem Futter sitzt, sondern direkt daneben hängt.
Hat den Vorteil, dass man den Köder auch nicht zerquetscht und ich meine auch mehr Bisse damit zu bekommen, wenn der Köder frei daneben liegt.
Verhedderungen gibt's so natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Method Feeder-Körbe sind die besten?*

ich nutze drennen körbe,habe noch nie probleme gehabt damit.

ich mach erst futter in die mulde,danach köder wieder futter.

für mich sind folgende top method körbe top.

drennan

preston
guru


----------



## Allroundtalent (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Method Feeder-Körbe sind die besten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich packe grundsätzlich das Futter auf den Korb, leg das Vorfach drüber und knete noch eine dünne Schicht Futter drüber, so dass der Köder nicht auf dem Futter sitzt, sondern direkt daneben hängt.
> Hat den Vorteil, dass man den Köder auch nicht zerquetscht und ich meine auch mehr Bisse damit zu bekommen, wenn der Köder frei daneben liegt.
> Verhedderungen gibt's so natürlich auch nicht.


 

Die Methode werde ich demnächst ausprobieren. Klingt zunächst erstmal gut, weil der köder direkt präsentiert wird und sich nicht erst Futter lösen muss, bis der Köder aktiv angeboten wird. 
Das Problem hatte ich letzten Freitag. Bei rund 4 Grad Wassertemperatur löste sich das Futter nur schwer aus dem Korb, bis also der Köder freigegeben wurde, vergingen bestimmt gute 3 Minuten. 
Einige werden sagen, dass mein Futter dann zu fest war. Glaube ich in Teilen auch, jedoch habe ich auf 9-10m Tiefe gefischt, da will ich auch das Futter am Grund haben, und nicht beim Einwurf verlieren. 

Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## JonnyBannana (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche Method Feeder-Körbe sind die besten?*

die der namenhafter hersteller, also nicht dieser billig rotz von dam und co sind alle gut, allerdings gefallen mir die von matrix inzwischen am besten, einfach aus dem grund, dass ich durch das schnellwechselsystem flexibel auf das beissverhalten reagiren kann ohne die montage neu binden zu müssen


----------

